# Drehmoment



## boarderking (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es irgendwo Empfehlungen für die richtigen Drehmomente am Jimbo ? (2014)
Z.B. für die Dämpferaufnahmen und die Lagerbefestigungen am Rahmen.

VG


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Mai 2015)

schreib einfach Rose an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (13. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## boarderking (13. Mai 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/drehmomente-rose-uncle-jimbo-2014.753294/
Habe eine schnelle Antwort erhalten 
Habe das Ergebniss zwecks einfacherem Suchen über die Suchfunktion in neuem thread gepostet!
Danke Rose


----------



## jojo2 (16. Juli 2015)

den threadtitel find ich für mein anliegen passend
und wer solche technischen fragen hat, wird sich hoffentlich direkt an die firma wenden...

daher erlaube ich mir mal hier eine nachricht aus aller welt zu posten
(hätte schon so oft die gelegenheit dazu gehabt, aber ich dachte,
das macht bestimmt mal einer, der auch aktuell ein rose fährt - mein jmbo steht ja nur noch in reserve bei mir)

also die nachricht:
http://enduro-mtb.com/news-rose-vaujany-bei-der-megavalanche/


und falls jemand noch nie gesehen hat, wies auf dem berg da zugeht
der kann sich ja das angucken
(dem fahrer da hab ich kürzlich bei der enduro2 die hand geschüttelt.
mann ist der entspannt und beim fahren auch)


----------

